# Windows: Xp Pro - Linux: Ubuntu Crossover



## Timmy_j (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey all, 
ive recently just partioned my 2nd hard drive to run linux ubuntu.
Everything is working fine and all, however im wanting to know if there is a way to run microsoft windows applications in Linux.
I run windows xp pro on my other drive and want to be able to run some programs from that onto linux.
Is there a way to do this at all?
also how do i get my documents and files from windows onto xp?
do i have to buy liuke an external hard drive or something?

Any help would be great!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The program you'll need is WINE. It's available through the Synaptic Package Manager. Once downloaded and configured it is supposed to be able to run most any Windows program. I've not tried it as I've been able to find anything I want within the Ubuntu community. (Zip and RAR files with passwords being an exception).


----------



## Timmy_j (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah ive heard of that
but i dont know what one to install or how it works.
Do i install the one for windows or the one for Ubuntu?
and how dows it work??
Cheers


----------



## Timmy_j (Mar 2, 2006)

OKay yeah i figured out which one to install on ubuntu,
u had to go through the synaptic package manager and add a repository
however, when i reloaded synaptic, itcomes up with an error sayin the repositrioy cannot be found and thiss message
E: Type 'http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt' is not known on line 31 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
E: Unable to lock the list directory

I tried to go back into the reposirtories and remove it, but its not there
i also tried to remove it from the /etc/apt/sources.list
but i cannot edit as i do not have premissions to write to the folder.

I do not know what to do as this is my first time at using a linux OS


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

to edit the /sources.list type this into the terminal

*sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list*
(it will then ask you to type in your password)

Once you are done, save it and close gedit.

What sudo does is it gives you root powers to do one thing. Each time you want to do something that requires root powers, type sudo before it (ie sudo apt-get install _whatever_).


And while synaptic is nice, don't use it more than the terminal (this applies to yustr as well). You need to learn to use the terminal.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Spatcher said:


> ...And while synaptic is nice, don't use it more than the terminal (this applies to yustr as well). You need to learn to use the terminal.


Yes, I agree. I've been spending a lot of time in Terminal. I even have a short-cut to it on my desktop. One thing I've learned is that I need to improve the accuracy of my typing. :laugh:


----------



## Timmy_j (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay yeah, 
um, what is the terminal?
sorry but i am unfamiliar with all these terms as i just installed linux about 3 days ago.


----------



## Timmy_j (Mar 2, 2006)

ohh k i get it now, 
is the terminal sort of like command prompt on windows??
and yeah i was able to delete the repositories and stuff.
It works fine now
Thanks

Okay now i have another question, 
im wanting to put microsoft prgrams on ubuntu and i know to download this program called WINE, i did that throught the synaptic thing and it downloaded and installed.
however how do i use it?
is it an actual program with a graphic interface or is it just some plugin that allows cross platform abilities?

Any help on how to use it would be great.
Thanks again


----------



## Polygon (Sep 4, 2006)

to run windows programs, or to install them, simply type 

wine installer.exe

or replace installer with whatever .exe you are trying to run

if you installed something and want to run it after it gets installed,

go to your home folder and then press ctrl + h to show hidden files

then go to .wine > drive_c > program files > folder

and take note of the path of the exe you want to run

then you simply type in the terminal 

wine /home/NAME/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/FOLDER/EXE


----------



## Timmy_j (Mar 2, 2006)

OKay, well i tried using terminal to install but it just doent seem to work
im wanting to install msn messenger onto ubuntu and i have the exe file sitting on my desktop
ive tried using it but i dont know how,
install messenger.exe doesnt work
and ive even tried installing it with the whole destination name and it still doesnt work.
How do i install it??
Anyhelp would be great


----------



## Timmy_j (Mar 2, 2006)

So is there like an easier way to install things onto ubuntu?
Ive tried using the faq on the winehq site but there isnt much info there.
If anyone has any ideas on how to install it, or any refrences to sites or quickguides that would be great.
I sorta need a detailed overview on how to do it, because other than that i have no idea whats goin on.
Any help would be great
cheers


----------



## Timmy_j (Mar 2, 2006)

hey, if anyone has any info that could help me thatd be great


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Timmy_j said:


> OKay, well i tried using terminal to install but it just doent seem to work
> im wanting to install msn messenger onto ubuntu and i have the exe file sitting on my desktop
> ive tried using it but i dont know how,
> install messenger.exe doesnt work
> ...


The Ubuntu system should include the applications Gaim, Kopete (in KDE) and possibly some other IM type applications like ICQ and Jabber. Gaim and Kopete will interface with nearly all instant messenger services, and MSN is no exception. Swell thing you will see is that you can have all your messenger conversations open in one tabbed window in the application.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Timmy_j said:


> OKay, well i tried using terminal to install but it just doent seem to work
> im wanting to install msn messenger onto ubuntu ...


As the Professor says, try using GAIM. If you don't want to use Terminal, Ubuntu has a graphical way to obtain and install programs: System>Adminstration>Synapic Package Manager>enter your password>Search for GAIM>Mark for Install>Apply

GAIM will install and appear under: Applications>Internet

Just open GAIM then tell it which messenger network you want, your log in name and pw and off you go. 

No reason to use WINE for messenging though we (all of us noobs - me especially) do need to figure out how to use it for other stuff.


----------



## Timmy_j (Mar 2, 2006)

OKay yeah thanks for the info, ill try that
but what about installing other applications
for example visual studio?
can i just insert the disk and install it that way, or will i still need to use wine?


----------



## Blue_Jeans (Sep 15, 2006)

I get the error:

bash: wine: command not found

?

I just typed:

wine /media/cdrom0/install.exe

and I get that error message. Is the wine command built into Ubuntu? or do I have to download something?


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Wine is not a command. Wine is an application. Wine may be included with your Ubuntu installation but I don't know for sure. Wine packages, should be available to download from Ubuntu. More information about wine.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

batty_professor said:


> .. Wine packages, should be available to download from Ubuntu.


If you want to use the Synaptic Manager; use the steps I mentioned - just search for "wine" (without the " ") and mark it for install.


----------



## Blue_Jeans (Sep 15, 2006)

Got wine working, but how do you get it to regonize spaces? And when installing, should I still make it install at C:/Program Files/whatever?


----------



## danny0085 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Cross Over 7.0 Full*

You can download here 

http://tips-linux.net/en/content/crossover


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

This is a very old post, please don't bring up really old posts.


----------

